

3 Computer programs that have changed the world - nksonfire
http://9m.no/뿄钽

======
Someone
Linux? BSD would have filled that void, if Linus hadn't written it.

GCC? The portable C compiler already was years old, and would have gotten more
attention if it hadn't taken over.

Web Browser? That's big enough an improvement over gopher to be something
genuinely new. The world would look different without it.

I would consider adding email, Word processing, VisiCalc and the first 'real'
search engine, whatever that was.

I would consider the GPL idea, too, but that's not software, but wetware.

------
drallison
Click bait. It would be nice if HN were to filter out this sort of SPAM.

